# Most horrible attack move in Pokemon



## Nic (Apr 8, 2009)

Asborb is the move. Holy *censored.2.0*, I K\O'd  a Bidoof one hit with my Turtwig and it only gave me one health point. This is *censored.2.0*.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 8, 2009)

It helped me beat a gym leader


----------



## Nic (Apr 8, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> It helped me beat a gym leader


That's great. I just restarted Platinum and just trained my Turtwig to a level 10 before talking to the Professor.


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 8, 2009)

Huh? I Have No Idea What u Just Said.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 8, 2009)

wow... i thought that move sucked! 

^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2009)

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> Huh? I Have No Idea What u Just Said.


ABSORB SUCKS, OTAY?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing beats Struggle!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually, Metronome is better. Helped me level up my togepi up to an evolution. (Lookin for someone who will trade for a level forty fire pokemon...)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 8, 2009)

You know what move is just epic? Splash. Daaang. Awesome move. I KOed Cynthia with that. Splaaash.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 8, 2009)

mr hobo y do u mock us with yur nazi zombies sig     wii doesnt have it


----------



## smasher (Apr 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You know what move is just epic? Splash. Daaang. Awesome move. I KOed Cynthia with that. Splaaash.


lol.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 8, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i know great move! not lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always do that <_<


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well of course Absorb is awful. Just be patient, Mega Drain and Giga Drain are better.

The worst move ever is probably Flail.

FLAIL=FAIL


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Well of course Absorb is awful. Just be patient, Mega Drain and Giga Drain are better.
> 
> The worst move ever is probably Flail.
> 
> FLAIL=FAIL


Flail is not fail.

You are, for not knowing what makes it good.


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 9, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


splash FTW!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2009)

Wanna know what's fail?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">A hatched Ralts that only knows Growl.</div>

Wanna know what even more fail?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I own 20 of them.</div>


----------



## MygL (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought it was Splash the most useless


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 9, 2009)

What do you mean by horrible, as in crappiest or most damage you've ever seen as if it's "most damage", I would have to go for Arceus's Judgment, it took down a Kyogre to 5% health left.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wanna know what's fail?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">A hatched Ralts that only knows Growl.</div>
> 
> Wanna know what even more fail?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I own 20 of them.</div>


Hahah-- wait...20?!


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, you used to catch ralts with only growl in the wild on ruby/sapphire, I always wondered how Wally (i think that was his name) trained his up.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2009)

Naw. Mine's bred, trying to get a Modest Gardevoir.


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 9, 2009)

I always found getting the right nature reeaaally difficult.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Naw. Mine's bred, trying to get a Modest Gardevoir.


Ever used an Everstone?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. What else does it do besides stopping your Pokemon from evolving?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When breeding, if the female pokemon is holding an everstone there's a 50% chance that the egg will have the same nature as the female pokemon.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty sick. Does is only apply to females?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only exception I can think of is if a Ditto breeds with a male pokemon. Then the Ditto counts as a female.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shweet. Time to over populate my Ranch.


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 9, 2009)

Two moves that I think are poor.
Tackle: weak and not 100% accuracy.
Focus punch: The move solely relies on luck, if you are slower than your opponent don't expect to hit with it unless the other person misses with a move.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Two moves that I think are poor.
> Tackle: weak and not 100% accuracy.
> Focus punch: The move solely relies on luck, if you are slower than your opponent don't expect to hit with it unless the other person misses with a move.


WRONG

Focus punch rules

especially when paired with substitute


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a sleep move.

*coughBreloomcough*


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

I really hate Sketch


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 9, 2009)

my fav move is metronome,its fun to find out what will happen


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> I really hate Sketch


This thread is full of people who have no idea what they're talking about  T_T


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spore FTW!


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol 

I KNOW!


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you should see how many gibles I have now.....I'm trying to get rid of them, but noone wants them, so I'll probably just release them into the wild and let them spread their wings and fly-er I mean, jump off clifs. Wait, that's bagon, what do gibles do again for fun?


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i do hate that move...


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

I got a lot of bidoofs


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what it does?


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, you copy a move, but usually fails.
anyways, it sucks because only Smeargles learn it. lol.
Its the only move they know.

EDIT: 444th post!  =3


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Yeah, you copy a move, but usually fails.
> anyways, it sucks because only Smeargles learn it. lol.
> Its the only move they know.


... facepalm

You do know that the move that is copied is PERMANANT

allowing smeargle to learn ANY MOVE!

making it AWESOME!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Yeah, you copy a move, but usually fails.
> anyways, it sucks because only Smeargles learn it. lol.
> Its the only move they know.


Sketch was practically designed to be used in doubles, to sketch your partners move.

Only Darkrai learns Dark Void (not counting Smeargle lol). Does that make Dark Void a bad move. Hell no!

Sketch a move. Relearn Sketch. Sketch another move. Relearn Sketch. Repeat until you have 4 moves.


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 9, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but smeargle has crap stats.  T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for it's usable speed. That's why Smeargle is used to set us stuff and often has a Focus Sash.


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point exactly. How are you supposed to kill a smeargle that knows:
Hydro Pump, Fire blast, Leaf storm, and Earthquake! Its sooo annoying!
And yes, smeargle does have crap stats.
Thats why I hate that stupid move!


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smeargle's attack stats are weak, so any bulk pokemon should have much a problem. 

Cresselia could easily beat that smeargle. 

Now that I think about it, Salamence walls that set completely. It could easily set up a DD or two on you. So could Tyranitar.


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> smasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still hate the move.
If you like it, thats fine with me.


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Apr 9, 2009)

i think taunt holy *censored.2.0* that move sux


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

the most annoying move ever is confuse ray!


----------



## smasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> the most annoying move ever is confuse ray!


YAH! I also hate Hypnosios


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 9, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ furry swipes and other attacks that take ages to finish!
like 99999 hit(s) D:<


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 9, 2009)

Absorb is not the worst , Splash is useless !

Think Again


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 9, 2009)

Nintendolover324 said:
			
		

> i think taunt holy *censored.2.0* that move sux


that's a great move if used correctly


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 9, 2009)

Splash, Growl nd Confuse Ray ARE THE MOST ANNOYING MOVES EVER. Absorb is a good move for the starting of the game but once yu get more into the game, Mega Drain and Giga Drain are more useful


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 9, 2009)

I really don't like Thunder Wave. Its annoying especially when I'm the one getting paralyzed all the time! >.<


----------



## one_eye (Apr 9, 2009)

You people are silly.

To avoid ever being annoyed by these terrible moves, I suggest Great Balls.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> the most annoying move ever is confuse ray!


No, the most annoying move ever is Dark Void or Hypnosis.

Especially in an online battle, when you can't use items.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 10, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever used a Lum berry? It's a very helpful item, and I often throw it on random pokemon if I can't think of another item to give it.

Spore>Hypnosis.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being paralyzed isn't always that bad because it doesn't paralyze you every turn.

Falling asleep, however, means that you are unable to do anything fot at least 2 turns.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 10, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paralysis also halves your speed though

also it lasts a lot longer

Also, spore puts you to sleep, and It has 100% accuracy


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 10, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Absorb is not the worst , Splash is useless !
> 
> Think Again


What are you saying! Splash is awesome!


----------

